# Is this trunk lid for a 1968 GTO ???



## fredyG (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi knowledge members. I'm looking for a good tunk lid for my "new" rusted 68 GTO. A person offer me the one on the picture, but the reinforment (spyder) underneath doesn't look like mine. Does anybody knows from which Pointiac is this lid, for what year and /or if this is the correct one ??? Will it go/apply with my 68 ??? Thank you :confused


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sure looks like a 68 deck lid to me. 

The inner ("spider") also looks like the one on my car.
GTO deck lid should have 3 holes at the right rear edge (inboard of the taillight notch) to accept the GTO emblem. If it's a Lemans decklid, it will have a bunch of holes in the center, above the lock cylinder, for the individual letter emblems.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it is a 69 lid, it has the pre-cut hole in the bracing for the Judge spoiler mounts. I have had two lids for my 69, both were for a standard GTO and had those holes.


----------



## fredyG (Apr 18, 2012)

*Is this trunk lid for a 1968*

To continue my retoration, I need a "new" trunk lid. I've found 4 (see first post), but I'm not sure which is the correct one, that's why the question. private sellers, I'm afraid of (no returns after paid), retailers, have to be sure of what they offer, so the best way is.. That I'm the one that has to know the part. If some body recognizes this lids and can tell me which is the correct for a 68 GTO, I'll be eternally gratefull


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looking at the 2 undersides of the deck lids, it does not look like my '68. I don't have the 2 holes in the bracing on each side that looks like it's for a wing like 69goatee said. Mine also doesn't have the plug like pieces on each side either........ A wing option was not available for '68.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Measure the width of the bottom edge of the trunk lid, the one that's next to the lock cylinder, and see how wide it is for your 68. Have the sellers do the same and send you the measurement. I believe that width is the only important difference between 68 and 69. The 69 will be narrower there because the taillights were wider.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I think 69Goatee and the resto fo you are correct; looks like a 69.
I did not catch the clearance holes for the spoiler mount when I made my earlier comments.
Here's a photo of the underside of my 68 deck lid:










And here's the deck lid from the 68 I sold recently:









The one you're looking at is NOT a 68. 
Sorry about missing that in my earlier comments...


----------



## fredyG (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is another clue. This trunk lids is from my one owner original trunk lid. As we can see the underneath spyder looks alot like the ones you mentioned, but NOT like the one I'm concern (first pic. underneath white lid)


----------



## fredyG (Apr 18, 2012)

This one looks alot like the 68 rusted burgundy trunk lid


----------



## GTO viking (Jul 13, 2011)

it looks like a 69 and they do not match, you need to look after an 68


----------

